# Baltimore, Maryland OIS domestic A&B dw Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

What do you think about around 4.45 minute mark, cop came close to catching one in the noodle. 






Baltimore, Maryland — The Baltimore Police Department released body cam footage of an officer-involved shooting that took place in a Broadway East home Sunday morning. Baltimore police say officers fatally shot a man who was holding a woman at knifepoint. Police identified the man as 49-year-old Timothy Fleming, of Baltimore. On Sunday, May 16, officers responded to the 1800 block of E. Lafayette Ave for a report of a man wielding a knife. Once on location, Officer Gaston Melendez and his trainee arrived at the location and spoke to a child who said he had called 911 on his father, who was attempting to stab his mother with a knife. Officers witnessed, Timothy Fleming, holding his fiancée, Shannon Burnham, on the floor at knifepoint. A relative of the fiancée is also seen in the video. Officers attempted to de-escalate the situation by speaking with Fleming and asking him to drop the weapon or let the victim go. Fleming ignored the officers’ commands and leaned towards the victim as if he was going to stab the victim. Two officers discharged their weapons, striking Fleming. Officer Melendez fired his weapon two times. Officer Zimmerman fired his weapon seven times. An officer was able to rescue the victim to safety. She had not been stabbed. The trainee rendered aid to Fleming. Medics responded to the scene and pronounced him dead.


----------

